# Happy Birthday Sally! 1/11



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope you have a great day and get many kisses from the 2 adorable boys in your life!

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Many Happy Returns of the Day, Sally! *


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle:arty::clap2:Happy Birthday Sally! :clap2:arty::juggle:
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Sally have a wonderful birthday!!! I hope you have plans with your darling boys!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SALLY ! 
Have a special day with your boys!arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SALLY!!*


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy birthday Sally ! Have a nice day !:drum::violin:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday SALLY!

eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Sally!!!!! :kiss:

Gucci sends some smooches!
Kara and Gucci


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Many happy returns of the day, Sally!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY!!

HAV A GREAT DAY


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Sally!*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey hey - Sally is one year older!! HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sally!!!!

Hav a great day.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday dear Sally,
Happy birthday to you!!!

Hope it's the best one ever!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY - HOPE YOUR DAY IS SPECIAL!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sally!!!! hope it's full of cuddles!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Sally
Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday!

Suzy and Cazzie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

All the best on your special day, Sally!!!


----------



## BennyCaruso (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy birthday Sally ! Have a nice day !


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!!! :whoo:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Have a great day, Sally!!!!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sally!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SALLY!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SALLY!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

A very happy Birthday Sally, hope you had extra fun today!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

arty::cheer2: Happy Birthday Sally!!!!!arty::cheer2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SALLY!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm a little late to the party, but hope you made it a great day!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but hope you made it a great day!


Thanks.
I love Milo's photo. He is adorable!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY!!!!*


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone it was a great day!:whoo:


----------

